# conventional surfcasting



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

hello.. fishing LI beach's i normally use a spinning reel with a x-heavy 12' ugly stick to hurl 6-8 oz with a bunker head.. this season i'd like to learn conventional casting, with that much weight am i doomed to endless birdsnests.. (reel) thinking about getting a penn 525 mag or a squidder


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Penn 525 is a beast of a mag reel! Easy to cast and good distance. Mag reels are very easy to cast compared to squidders which are not magnetic. For a beginner, if you can afford the 525 I would get that over the squidder...

Buy cheap mono for it and Practice practice and practice and you will be OK. 

1 assume you are planning on buying a conventional rod and not putting this reel on the Ugly spinning rod - correct?

Sandcrab


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Welcome Dennis. Did you say "learn" conventional (surf) casting?......as in, you've never held and cast a conventional reel? If so, I ditto the above post about practicing. If you're able to buddy up with any LI conventional surf casters for casting tips, lessons, and such, I'd do that too.
Folks still speak highly of the "525 mag", which I own, but it's the original model designed in the UK years ago. Don't think that's still available, and can only guess the Penn Squall is the replacement. In either case, your learning curve would need to include handling a non-levelwind reel.
Are you doomed to endless birdnests?....we're all subjected to the finest of birdnests, even with today's reel technology, but with some help, and lots of practice, you'll be welcomed into that group too....go for it.....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

X3 on the 525 mag

I learned on a squidder back in the 80s. Burned my thumb up on more occasions than I care to remember

You can pick up a used 525 used still pretty inexpensively., anywhere between 100-150.00 Since you are learning. Go to bass pro and buy an ocean master surf casing rod 12' 6-12 they run about 150. Slide the mag forward to max and start casting don't forget the shock leader also. You should not need anything heavier than 20 line go cheap while you are learning. Lots of good casting videos on YouTube. 

Where you will spend the money is on the rod when you get better at casting. We can save that for another time though


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sandcrab said:


> Penn 525 is a beast of a mag reel! Easy to cast and good distance. Mag reels are very easy to cast compared to squidders which are not magnetic. For a beginner, if you can afford the 525 I would get that over the squidder...
> 
> Buy cheap mono for it and Practice practice and practice and you will be OK.
> 
> ...



i was hoping to get away with using the ugly until i learned how to cast the reel properly..im not sure about the mechanics of the rod, if it could take bending the opposite way if i hooked up with fish(pretty strong rod , ive thrown 12oz and a bunker head and it didnt bend  )


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

dennis55 said:


> i was hoping to get away with using the ugly until i learned how to cast the reel properly..im not sure about the mechanics of the rod, if it could take bending the opposite way if i hooked up with fish(pretty strong rod , ive thrown 12oz and a bunker head and it didnt bend  )


Shouldn't be too much of an issue. Here's at least one good read on that subject.

http://www.anglernet.net/surfrods.html


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

dennis55 said:


> i was hoping to get away with using the ugly until i learned how to cast the reel properly..im not sure about the mechanics of the rod, if it could take bending the opposite way if i hooked up with fish(pretty strong rod , ive thrown 12oz and a bunker head and it didnt bend  )


You can pick up a used rod and reel on the Marketplace and practice with a real conventional set up. 
Hey who goes to the beach with just one rod. 
Keep the big ass heavy ugly stick and use it with your old spinning reel.
Hey you need more than one rod and reel anyway.


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

a buddy of mine has a older penn surfmaster 200 or 250 in good shape i can have.. is it worth it to try and cast with.. and can i mag that model


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

just spoke to another guy i know who has a senator 3/0 i can use.. same question as above use/mag out.. thanks


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Plastic or chromed bronze spool - no can mag. Aluminum spool, yes, you can mag.


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

RoryGoggin said:


> Plastic or chromed bronze spool - no can mag. Aluminum spool, yes, you can mag.


ill try and find out.. i dont want to look ungrateful to a free reel  .. is it easy to do?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Anything that's free is worth a try I suppose, as long as it doesn't take you down a path of discouragement. I only have experience with the next size larger Penn. I can tell you I wouldn't want to cast that reel in the surf all day, magged or otherwise.
Not sure if you're trying to ease into, or jump into the transition from surf spinning to conventional, while trying to save a buck. Also appears that you've done some reading, but I wouldn't get too enamored over that whole magged thing. Sooner or later, you'll need to spend some money on worthwhile gear. My advice, try your free reel, even if you want to try it on your spinning rod, again, hoping that equipment doesn't turn you off. Then buy a decent outfit with the money you saved. The difference between your old gear and new gear will be like night and day.


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

BigWillJ said:


> Anything that's free is worth a try I suppose, as long as it doesn't take you down a path of discouragement. I only have experience with the next size larger Penn. I can tell you I wouldn't want to cast that reel in the surf all day, magged or otherwise.
> Not sure if you're trying to ease into, or jump into the transition from surf spinning to conventional, while trying to save a buck. Also appears that you've done some reading, but I wouldn't get too enamored over that whole magged thing. Sooner or later, you'll need to spend some money on worthwhile gear. My advice, try your free reel, even if you want to try it on your spinning rod, again, hoping that equipment doesn't turn you off. *Then buy a decent outfit *with the money you saved. The difference between your old gear and new gear will be like night and day.



im open to learn.. are there better unmagged models to start with


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Sorry Dennis, I didn't intend to steer you away from magged reels, rather I meant instead of spending your time and money on trying to mag a vintage reel and learning on it, buy a more current model already set up that way, which may also come with brake blocks. The 525 reel you were thinking about above would be a good start. If the price of a used 525 approaches the cost of new reels on today's market, I'd take a look at the reels on the Carolina Cast Pro website, a P&S sponsor.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

*Non Magnetic Casting Reel*

Yes there is good and easy reel that in non magnetic. Look at the Daiwa SL 30 SH. This is a good starter reel the will last a good amount of time and will take a beating. This reel uses break blocks instead of the magnetics that the 525 has. This reel comes with two sets of break blocks (red and white). Start by using the red blocks that come with this reel for starters then go to the white one when you feel more comfortable with them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just found this in this marketplace

Penn 525

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110826-WTS-Penn-525-Mag

Daiwa SL 30 SH

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110793-For-sale-Daiwa-sl30sh-casting-reel


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BigWillJ said:


> Anything that's free is worth a try I suppose, as long as it doesn't take you down a path of discouragement. I only have experience with the next size larger Penn. I can tell you I wouldn't want to cast that reel in the surf all day, magged or otherwise.
> Not sure if you're trying to ease into, or jump into the transition from surf spinning to conventional, while trying to save a buck. Also appears that you've done some reading, but I wouldn't get too enamored over that whole magged thing. Sooner or later, you'll need to spend some money on worthwhile gear. My advice, try your free reel, even if you want to try it on your spinning rod, again, hoping that equipment doesn't turn you off. Then buy a decent outfit with the money you saved. The difference between your old gear and new gear will be like night and day.


Honestly spinning is great but it really doesn't take a lot of skill to master. I'm also transitioning for distance. I'm looking I to a penn squall as my first convo reel. I have some experience but with the mag I feel it's easier to grow in skill and from outside advice is also more forgiving when it comes to backlashes.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Honestly spinning is great but it really doesn't take a lot of skill to master. I'm also transitioning for distance. I'm looking I to a penn squall as my first convo reel. I have some experience but with the mag I feel it's easier to grow in skill and from outside advice is also more forgiving when it comes to backlashes.


From my experience, that forgiveness is all relative. Doesn't matter if reel has brake blocks, adjustable mags, or static mags, one still needs an educated thumb, according to how the reel is set up. Me personally, I have several reels, each with their own combination of both brakes and adjustable mags. Under most circumstances, me or the wife can cast any of them with little thumb at the beginning, and then a thumb to stop the reel. Very little feathering inbetween. Change line on a reel, and/or move a reel to a different rod, plus other things mechanical or environmental, and those adjustments will need some tuning to gain back any of that forgiveness. It's been said before, and bears repeating, mags might help reduce backlashes, but if you want more distance, it's technique and practice that'll get you there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BigWillJ said:


> From my experience, that forgiveness is all relative. Doesn't matter if reel has brake blocks, adjustable mags, or static mags, one still needs an educated thumb, according to how the reel is set up. Me personally, I have several reels, each with their own combination of both brakes and adjustable mags. Under most circumstances, me or the wife can cast any of them with little thumb at the beginning, and then a thumb to stop the reel. Very little feathering inbetween. Change line on a reel, and/or move a reel to a different rod, plus other things mechanical or environmental, and those adjustments will need some tuning to gain back any of that forgiveness.


Start with the mag at full. Pride is a dangerous bedfellow. Just because I can throw 100yrds + doesn't mean I can do that with a convo. However with practice I can throw the same distance with less effort and increase my fishng range.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Start with the mag at full. Pride is a dangerous bedfellow. Just because I can throw 100yrds + doesn't mean I can do that with a convo. However with practice I can throw the same distance with less effort and increase my fishng range.


Lost me.....
P.S. - your quote of my post missed the last sentence......must have been typing when I added it.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Plastic or chromed bronze spool - no can mag. Aluminum spool, yes, you can mag. .......
this is not true......a spool made from those materials can be magged.

a drawback to senators and surfmasters is their very slow rate of line retrieval.......on a good cast it will take forever to reel them in


----------



## dennis55 (Jan 29, 2015)

spoke to my friend, what he has for me is a kinda rough looking(he says) but works fine , penn505hs.. havent been able to find that much casting info on it. im gonna use it anyway, but so i know beforehand is it a worthwhile casting reel.. thanks


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The Penn 500 has bushing bearings and low speed retrieve. Use heavy oil in the bearings.
The Penn 505 has ball bearings and high speed (HS) retrieve. Use oil viscosity suited to the amount of control you need.

The 505 casts extremely well with 40# mono and should be fine with 30# mono.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Don B said:


> The Penn 505 has ball bearings and high speed (HS) retrieve. Use oil viscosity suited to the amount of control you need.
> 
> The 505 casts extremely well with 40# mono and should be fine with 30# mono.


Used to be one of my surfcasting backup reels! Excellent party boat reel too! The high retrieve speed rocks on getting you back down to the fish...

Sandcrab


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Get the 525, put it on your present rod and prepare to be amazed. Start with the magnets full on. Work up to a hard cast don't go full force right away. A bunker head and 8oz are not very aerodynamic so it is throw weight that gets that out there.
The Squidder and the 500/505 is good with an aluminum spool and super magnets epoxied to the inside frames.


----------

